# Carolina Skiff T-Top by Dennis Alum in Foley, AL



## Sixgun (Dec 27, 2010)

I went to Dennis Aluminum by the Foley AL airport last week to see about getting a small top put on the skiff. Provided Gary the L,W,H dimensions desired and he created the rest. Even let me pick the boat up in the middle of the night due to work constraints. Bill was $130 practically installed. Now to find some canvas and Plexiglas.. Satisfied customer w/ money still in my wallet. :thumbup:

251-978-8161


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice! Sure beats the crap out of spending $1k plus


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

*Canvas for T-Top*

Island Quest Canvas can do your T-Top Canvas
Give us a call

Pat
Island Quest Canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave (located in back of building)
850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------

